# Environment Scheduling Software Tool



## flashfodder (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey all,

I don't know if this is the right area but I'm trying to locate some environment scheduling software but am having little luck. The software is so we can visibly show projects actively testing in multiple environments. There are other criteria but the below is probably the most important (Pretty fussy about what's needed): -


MUST have a front login screen for users
Needs to allow users to book multiple environments on the same request
Needs to be able to process all bookings via calender entries (Months at a time)
Needs to visibly show new bookings' conflicts and email requester and approver with new conflicts
login needs to be setup to allow users to access their environment bookings as well as the conflicts they need to review and approve
Needs to automatically confirm bookings via email to the requester once all conflicts are approved
If date adjustments occur to a booking, it needs to be intelligent enough to adjust the existing conflicts to the new dates, as well as showing the adjustments outside the existing booking as conflict while the already confirmed areas stay confirmed
Needs to be able to produce weekly and monthly reports based on the information entered


----------

